# проблема после обновления...

## FlaTHunTeR

Доброго дня всем... ну или ночи  :Wink: 

Вобщем в Gentoo как и в Linux я не давно... возникла проблема...

Поставил я себе gentoo х86_64 на ноут... всё клёво летает работает... полный экстаз!!! Но тут я решил обновить свою систему... 'emerge --sync && emerge -uND world' (хотя делал не одной коммандой). Прошло обновление и после ребута... у меня создалось ощещение что эра динозавров вернулась... ну или я попал в эстонию (ни чего личного  :Wink:  )... приложения запускаются с минутными ожиданиями... не все коннчно (в частности audacious не тупит)...

ещё интересные факты: своп в основном на нуле (а ранее в районе 60% был)... стал жрать оперативу сильнее (ну эт как бы понятно от чего  :Very Happy:  )... а вот не понятно почему после получаса работы тормоза снимает рукой... но в скоре они могут вернуться... хоть как-то спасает лишь гибернация... но эт не выход...

кто знает куда копать ?! 

в иксах проблема исключается так как и без них 'mc' и 'samba'  тормоза на запуске выдают будь здоров...

заранее спасибо...

----------

## smk

# revdep-rebuild ? 

Ядро? конфиг?

Что в логах пишется?

----------

## sfx

Что б не создавать тему новую: тоже проблема после обновления на днях.

x86 ноут DELL 640m.

"Виснет" при выходе их kde. тоесть выключение, перезагрузка, выход из кде.

думал из-за ядра, нет. запустил старое 2,6,22 та же проблема. в логах никаких ошибок нигде нету.

прихожится от рута на первой консоли делать /etc/init.d/xdm stop

тока тогда комп перегагружается, выключается..

куда копать - монять не могу.

----------

## zvn

а файловые системы у вас случайно не ext3? может быть, журналы и ввод-вывод?

```
watch "ps axu -www |egrep -w 'STAT|D'"
```

т.е. в колонке STAT возвращает D - ожидание ввода-вывода - много таких процессов?

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>              <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda4               /               reiserfs        defaults                        0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda5               /opt            reiserfs        defaults                0 1

/dev/sda6               /tmp            reiserfs        defaults                0 1

/dev/sda7               /usr            reiserfs        defaults                0 1

/dev/sda8               /var            reiserfs        defaults                0 1

/dev/sda9               /home           reiserfs        defaults                0 1

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root      8476  0.0  0.1  55060  2180 ?        Ss   08:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      8479  0.0  0.0  55060   948 ?        S    08:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      8486  0.0  0.0  24684  1436 ?        Ss   08:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root      9093  0.1  0.0   9536  1284 pts/1    S+   14:58   0:00 watch ps axu -www | egrep -w 'STAT|D'

----------

## Laitr Keiows

CFLAGS покажите

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

DISTDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

LINGUAS="ru"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx nv vesa radeon ati"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/gentoo/portage"

USE="X xorg alsa ati fglrx gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal jpg jpeg opengl samba radeon utf8 unicode -kde -qt3 -qt4 -qt -arts -ipv6"

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Пересоберись с -O2, если проблема не пройдет будем думать дальше.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

пересобирался... толку ноль... =( после очередного обновления стал жрать меньше оперативы... bash при вводе символов не тормозит... всё остальное так же как и было...

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22 [0.21-r1] USE="-hardened" 983 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007i [2007g] USE="nls" 346 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/hibernate-script-1.97-r4 [1.97-r3] USE="-vim-syntax" 4 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071130 [20071124] 21,713 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20071125-r1 [20071114-r1] 975 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r5 [2.6.9-r3] USE="acl -ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071128-r2 [20071114] USE="opengl" 20,126 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.3 [1.40.2] USE="nls" 3,970 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071210 [20071121] USE="-qt3" 4,843 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.3 [1.40.2] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.3 [1.40.2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.69 [2.66] USE="nls" 1,814 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.12 [1.4.10] USE="X opengl -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -svg -xcb" 3,200 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.7.4 [1.6.1] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,688 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r3] USE="-old-linux" 195 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3  USE="-build -symlink" 44,631 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3 [0.2.1] USE="pam -debug" 458 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r3 [1.2.12-r2] USE="X jpeg nls pam samba ssl -dbus -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -tiff" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28 [3.0.27a] USE="acl cups pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ipv6 -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 17,735 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.3.1 [2.3.0] USE="gtk ncurses nls perl -bonjour -dbus -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gstreamer -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -spell -tcl -tk -zephyr" 9,140 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.50 [0.9.49] USE="X alsa cups dbus hal jpeg ncurses opengl xml -esd -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -oss -scanner" 12,590 kB 

Total: 21 packages (20 upgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 144,402 kB

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> пересобирался... толку ноль... =( после очередного обновления стал жрать меньше оперативы... bash при вводе символов не тормозит... всё остальное так же как и было...

 

Чтобы подействовало нужно весь мир пересобирать. Сделай emerge -e world

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

... не я конешь не так давно в Gentoo ... но не на столько  :Wink:  делал... не изменяется ничего =(

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> ... не я конешь не так давно в Gentoo ... но не на столько  делал... не изменяется ничего =(

 

Очень быстрый у тебя компьютер, всего за 6 часов мир пересобрал...   :Shocked: 

Попробуй запустить mc (или любую другую программу) под strace и посмотри где будет затыкаться.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

=) да не за 6 часов он это сделал... просто с флагом '-О2' 'emerge -e world' я делал прежде чем сюда обращаться...

flathunter@FLAT ~ $ strace -cv mc

% time     seconds  usecs/call     calls    errors syscall

------ ----------- ----------- --------- --------- ----------------

 55.00    0.000022           0       133           lstat

 45.00    0.000018           0       278         6 stat

  0.00    0.000000           0       128           read

  0.00    0.000000           0        36           write

  0.00    0.000000           0       102        30 open

  0.00    0.000000           0       109         2 close

  0.00    0.000000           0        72           fstat

  0.00    0.000000           0       109         1 poll

  0.00    0.000000           0         4           lseek

  0.00    0.000000           0        96           mmap

  0.00    0.000000           0        38           mprotect

  0.00    0.000000           0        36           munmap

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           brk

  0.00    0.000000           0        14           rt_sigaction

  0.00    0.000000           0        12           rt_sigprocmask

  0.00    0.000000           0         2         1 rt_sigreturn

  0.00    0.000000           0        19           ioctl

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           readv

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           writev

  0.00    0.000000           0         3         1 access

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           pipe

  0.00    0.000000           0        61           select

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           getpid

  0.00    0.000000           0        32           socket

  0.00    0.000000           0        32         4 connect

  0.00    0.000000           0        54           sendto

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           shutdown

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           clone

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           execve

  0.00    0.000000           0         5         2 wait4

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           kill

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           uname

  0.00    0.000000           0        77           fcntl

  0.00    0.000000           0         4           getdents

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           getcwd

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           chdir

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           rename

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           chmod

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           umask

  0.00    0.000000           0       333           gettimeofday

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           getuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           getgid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           geteuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           getegid

  0.00    0.000000           0         8           setfsuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         8           setfsgid

  0.00    0.000000           0         1         1 rt_sigsuspend

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           statfs

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           arch_prctl

------ ----------- ----------- --------- --------- ----------------

100.00    0.000040                  1868        48 total

запуск приложения длился ~4 минуты...

----------

## ba

так у тебя ж все время знаято stat-ами...

1) посмотри что он открывает

2) про-fcsk-ай на всякий случай файлуху

3) hdpatm -tT /dev/sda

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

FLAT ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1988 MB in  2.00 seconds = 995.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.00 seconds =  45.31 MB/sec

fsck сказал что всё нормально...

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

2-мя часами позже:

flathunter@FLAT ~ $ strace -cv mc

% time     seconds  usecs/call     calls    errors syscall

------ ----------- ----------- --------- --------- ----------------

100.00    0.000035           1        36           write

  0.00    0.000000           0       136         8 read

  0.00    0.000000           0       102        30 open

  0.00    0.000000           0        91         2 close

  0.00    0.000000           0       278         6 stat

  0.00    0.000000           0        72           fstat

  0.00    0.000000           0       133           lstat

  0.00    0.000000           0        56           poll

  0.00    0.000000           0         4           lseek

  0.00    0.000000           0        96           mmap

  0.00    0.000000           0        38           mprotect

  0.00    0.000000           0        36           munmap

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           brk

  0.00    0.000000           0        14           rt_sigaction

  0.00    0.000000           0        12           rt_sigprocmask

  0.00    0.000000           0         2         1 rt_sigreturn

  0.00    0.000000           0        58           ioctl

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           readv

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           writev

  0.00    0.000000           0         3         1 access

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           pipe

  0.00    0.000000           0        61           select

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           getpid

  0.00    0.000000           0        14           socket

  0.00    0.000000           0        14         4 connect

  0.00    0.000000           0         9           sendto

  0.00    0.000000           0        39           recvfrom

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           shutdown

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           clone

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           execve

  0.00    0.000000           0         5         2 wait4

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           kill

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           uname

  0.00    0.000000           0        41           fcntl

  0.00    0.000000           0         4           getdents

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           getcwd

  0.00    0.000000           0         3           chdir

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           rename

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           chmod

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           umask

  0.00    0.000000           0       317           gettimeofday

  0.00    0.000000           0         7           getuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           getgid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           geteuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         5           getegid

  0.00    0.000000           0         8           setfsuid

  0.00    0.000000           0         8           setfsgid

  0.00    0.000000           0         1         1 rt_sigsuspend

  0.00    0.000000           0         2           statfs

  0.00    0.000000           0         1           arch_prctl

------ ----------- ----------- --------- --------- ----------------

100.00    0.000035                  1750        55 total

~7 секунд запуск...

----------

## ba

еще посмотри smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

FLAT ~ # smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.37 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00

Serial Number:    SB2204SGHSTYDE

Firmware Version: SB2OC70P

User Capacity:    80,026,361,856 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1

Local Time is:    Wed Dec 19 18:43:58 2007 NOVT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                 ( 645) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  44) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   253   253   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       2469

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       2571

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       809

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       131073

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       119

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   089   089   000    Old_age   Always       -       113884

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   122   122   000    Old_age   Always       -       45 (Lifetime Min/Max 17/53)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

----------

## ba

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> FLAT ~ # smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda

 

тут все хорошо...

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

... это и я понял =) может проблема быть в определённой библиотеке ?! проверю на досуге бибилиотеки...

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

... похоже что проблема решена... 

Вроде не тормозит более ничего... как я этого добился?! =)) пересобрал в очередной раз с '-O2' ... результат 0... потом просто почистил ноут от пыли и ещё раз написал: 'emerge gcc binutils portage libtool && emerge -e world' (ибо более мыслей у меня не осталось... типа шаг отчаяния) оставил его где-то на 12-14 часов с самим собой... и о чудо... работает =)

Спасиб всем кто откликнулся... 

P.S.: ...я так и не понял от чео так всё произошло... тему скорее всего можно закрыть....

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> я так и не понял от чео так всё произошло

 

 *Quote:*   

> почистил ноут от пыли

 

 :Laughing: 

такая же ситуация у знакомого была

ХРень поставить не мог

тоже почистил от пыли   :Shocked: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

Очень интересный факт!

вчера утром бук был "некорректно" (гибернация не удалась так сказать) выключен... после чего был включён ... проверен самим собой... всё норм ... запустился... я записал болвану... выключил корректно... поехал с букой к другу... и о чудо... привет эстонии.. сходу... я ничего не менял =(( ни одного пакета ни одного конфига!

и что самое интересное... пыжился там у него ... '# reiserfsck --rebuild-tree' с лайв CD сделал... 0 эфекта...

Приехал домой... и оп ... эстония закончилась....

... я в шоке...

----------

## zvn

какие результаты во время торможения:

```
df -h

swapon -s

cat /proc/meminfo

dmesg

ps -A

```

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

dmesg молчит

df -h без изменений

FLAT ~ # swapon -s

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/sda3                               partition       2000084 0       -1

(тоже без изменений)

FLAT ~ # ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0

    6 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    7 ?        00:00:00 khelper

   79 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   82 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   83 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify

  216 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  217 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux

  219 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  224 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  227 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  275 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  276 ?        00:00:01 pdflush

  277 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  278 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  950 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_0

  952 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_1

  971 ?        00:00:00 pccardd

 1020 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

 1027 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0

 1028 ?        00:00:00 kmmcd

 1048 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/0

 1054 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

 1146 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 4325 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 4901 ?        00:00:08 clamd

 4910 ?        00:00:00 freshclam

 4967 ?        00:00:01 dbus-daemon

 5023 ?        00:00:00 gpm

 5081 ?        00:00:02 hald

 5082 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 5088 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 5090 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf

 5091 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi

 5092 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 5093 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 5094 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 5095 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 5101 ?        00:00:02 hald-addon-stor

 5215 ?        00:00:00 ntpd

 5272 ?        00:00:00 smbd

 5281 ?        00:00:00 nmbd

 5313 ?        00:00:00 smbd

 5367 ?        00:00:00 gdm

 5368 ?        00:00:02 gdm

 5383 tty7     00:26:48 X

 5433 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 5434 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 5435 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 5436 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 5437 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 5438 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 5453 tty7     00:00:00 X

 5463 ?        00:00:00 gnome-session

 5478 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 5479 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 5482 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent

 5484 ?        00:00:00 gconfd-2

 5487 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d

 5489 ?        00:00:01 gnome-settings-

 5494 ?        00:00:18 metacity

 5498 ?        00:00:28 gnome-panel

 5503 ?        00:00:00 bonobo-activati

 5506 ?        00:00:02 nautilus

 5518 ?        00:00:01 gnome-volume-ma

 5521 ?        00:00:07 gnome-screensav

 5526 ?        00:00:00 gnome-power-man

 5531 ?        00:00:00 gnome-vfs-daemo

 5550 ?        00:00:00 mapping-daemon

 5553 ?        00:00:07 mixer_applet2

 5559 ?        00:00:00 mozilla-launche

 5569 ?        00:00:05 thunderbird-bin

 5581 ?        00:00:00 netstat <defunct>

 5589 ?        00:08:11 opera

 5642 ?        00:01:15 pidgin

 5927 ?        00:03:00 audacious

 6217 ?        00:00:00 gmplayer-bin

 6218 ?        00:03:28 gmplayer-bin

 6403 ?        00:00:03 gnome-terminal

 6405 ?        00:00:00 gnome-pty-helpe

 6406 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

 6414 pts/0    00:00:00 su

 6417 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

 6529 ?        00:00:11 gnome-commander

 6593 pts/0    00:00:00 ps

FLAT ~ # cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:      2059908 kB

MemFree:        791160 kB

Buffers:        113184 kB

Cached:         694256 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         576500 kB

Inactive:       601368 kB

SwapTotal:     2000084 kB

SwapFree:      2000084 kB

Dirty:              16 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      370428 kB

Mapped:          82460 kB

Slab:            40300 kB

SReclaimable:    24752 kB

SUnreclaim:      15548 kB

PageTables:       9816 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

CommitLimit:   3030036 kB

Committed_AS:   745168 kB

VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:     34340 kB

VmallocChunk: 34359703987 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

HugePages_Rsvd:      0

Hugepagesize:     2048 kB

----------

## zvn

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> dmesg молчит
> 
> df -h без изменений
> 
> 

 

и всё же df -h точно как выглядит?

и как молчит dmesg, в т.ч. strace dmesg

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

FLAT ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@FLAT) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #2 SMP Mon Dec 17 17:26:36 NOVT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda4 noexec=off noexec32=off

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe90000 - 000000007fe9a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe9a000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523920) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8040, 0014 (r0 ACRSYS)

ACPI: RSDT 7FE91D20, 0038 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FE99C7F, 0074 (r1 ATI    Bowfin    6040000 ATI     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 7FE91D58, 7F27 (r1   Acer  Navarro  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FE9AFC0, 0040

ACPI: SLIC 7FE99CF3, 0176 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000 LOHR        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FE99E69, 0046 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: MCFG 7FE99EAF, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE99EEB, 0115 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

CPU has 1 num_cores

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fe90000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523920) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fe90000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   523920

On node 0 totalpages: 523821

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1677 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2264 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7106 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512718 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 30504 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order.  Total pages: 514982

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 noexec=off noexec32=off

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 1995.083 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 7ffc000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2059524k/2095680k available (3870k kernel code, 35760k reserved, 1652k data, 348k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=7988247)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 32k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12469265

Detected 12.469 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e07fffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x10, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: If "acpi_osi=Linux" works better,

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x10, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x0-0xfff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

  MEM window: 90000000-93ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: c0200000-c02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI Exception (thermal-0471): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0] [20070126]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (33 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:06:01.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:06:01.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000332000, 00:16:d4:c8:97:a1, IRQ 21

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 128

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ATIIXP: simplex device: DMA disabled

ide1: ATIIXP Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.3

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

scsi0 : sata_sil

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc20000334080 ctl 0xffffc2000033408a bmdma 0xffffc20000334000 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc200003340c0 ctl 0xffffc200003340ca bmdma 0xffffc20000334008 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00, SB2OC70P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54168 SB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:04.0 [1025:009f]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:04.0, mfunc 0x90501212, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 20

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xc0007000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xc0005000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xc0006000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Fri Jul 20 09:12:58 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xc0000000 irq 16

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-36 processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x14

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1280b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input6

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 348k freed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1884 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2000084k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 134086656

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 95113216

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 95113216

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link down

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  Flash Disk       1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

FLAT ~ # df -h

Файловая система      Разм  Исп  Дост  Исп% смонтирована на

/dev/sda4             495M  136M  359M  28% /

udev                   10M  224K  9.8M   3% /dev

/dev/sda5             973M  171M  803M  18% /opt

/dev/sda6             487M  157M  331M  33% /tmp

/dev/sda7             5.4G  2.8G  2.6G  53% /usr

/dev/sda8             2.0G  318M  1.6G  17% /var

/dev/sda9              64G   59G  4.7G  93% /home

shm                  1006M     0 1006M   0% /dev/shm

----------

## zvn

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> Очень интересный факт!
> 
> вчера утром бук был "некорректно" (гибернация не удалась так сказать) выключен... после чего был включён ... проверен самим собой... всё норм ... запустился... я записал болвану... выключил корректно... поехал с букой к другу... и о чудо... привет эстонии.. сходу... я ничего не менял =(( ни одного пакета ни одного конфига!
> 
> и что самое интересное... пыжился там у него ... '# reiserfsck --rebuild-tree' с лайв CD сделал... 0 эфекта...
> ...

 

теперь можно повторить эти действия? т.е. включить, записать болванку и замерить все перед выключением после прожига, и после включения.

----------

## _Sir_

4901 ? 00:00:08 clamd 

4910 ? 00:00:00 freshclam

Снеси кламав. Хотя бы ради эксперимента. 

Про гном ничего не знаю -- никогда в жизни не пользовал, что там может тормозить -- не знаю.

У тебя возможно из крона запускается операция, сильно оттягивающая на себя ресурсы (версия) поэтому во время тормозов может быть посмотреть top'ом, кто занимает максимальное время ЦП или памяти?

Вторая версия -- собери ядро без поддержки hibernate, и отключи (на время) в ядре управление частотой процессора.

Из моих проблем на таком же буке, только памяти у меня один гиг -- иногда дивидиром (при записи дивиди-R и только из-за них) переключается какой-то из программ (фронтенд у меня k3b) в режим без DMA и все чудовищно тормозит, но это само не проходит, не всегда помогает hdparm -d1 /dev/hda (винт сата, поэтому дивидиром на hda)

Еще, на мой взгляд, верная установка VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon" остальное -- хлам. 

Первая дает возможность использовать ati-drivers, вторая -- драйвера x.org На скорости графики лишние значения возможно не сказывается, но зачем тащить в иксы ненужные пакеты?

Так же все значения переменной USE, такие как fglrx, ati, radeon и пр. ошибочны. Там должно быть только opengl

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

господа вопрос можно ?! вы выше посты читаете вообще ?!

проблема не в граф среде... это уже говорилось... то что я запишу болванку и сношу его до друга а потом назад вернусь... не заставит его глючить! ибо болваны я на нём гоняю регулярно... единственное что могло его заставить глючить из действий это некорректное выключение... так если по логике... 

тормоза были до кламава... его сносить смысла нет... тоже если задуматься о логике...

по поводу крона... как бы объяснить то =))... крон запускает что-то при каждом запуске а потом вдруг забывает (когда тормоза отпадают) ?! =)) как бы я сомневаюсь в этом... в кроне только фрешкламав...

про частоту проца стоит задуматься... попробую...

по юз флагам поправку принял =) спс...

ЗЫ: ничего личного! обидеть никого не хотел  :Wink: 

----------

## zvn

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

> господа вопрос можно ?! вы выше посты читаете вообще ?!
> 
> проблема не в граф среде... это уже говорилось... то что я запишу болванку и сношу его до друга а потом назад вернусь... не заставит его глючить! ибо болваны я на нём гоняю регулярно... единственное что могло его заставить глючить из действий это некорректное выключение... так если по логике... 
> 
> тормоза были до кламава... его сносить смысла нет... тоже если задуматься о логике...
> ...

 

1. во время записи болванок (чем пишете - gnomebaker или чем?) могут образоваться временные файлы, которые с учётом маленьких размеров партиции, где /tmp, могут просто лишить другие процессы необходимого места. Классический пример - это когда в локалке на сервере с nmbd нет свободного места, и никто не может никуда зайти в домене.

2. насчёт freshclam согласен, этот процесс сразу после включения сильно грузит проц.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

>> чем пишете - gnomebaker или чем?

nero for linux...

за свободным местом я регулярно наблюдаю  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

Я читаю все посты, и достаточно внимательно  :Smile: 

Если вы хотите найти корень проблемы, у вас две возможности. 

Первая -- сесть в медитацию и вычислить все совершенно точно. 

Вторая -- удалять последовательно все, что можно удалить, и только после этого делать выводы. 

Мои предположения -- глюки кламава, потому что тормоза возникают спонтанно, а более необъяснимых программ, чем антивирусные, не существуют. Разве что джава (жаба) еще -- такой же дебилизм. Второе -- для hibernate требуется специально подготовленное ядро, а не только скрипты, думаю, это известно. Значит, это тоже надо отключить. Третья возможная причина пришла при просмотре dmesg -- частота процессора. Тоже есть смысл отключить принципиально эту возможность, в ядре, и понаблюдать. 

Все это сделать очень несложно, но круг сужает. А может и причину позволит обнаружить.

А по графике -- просто по ходу, увидел и сказал  :Smile:  Не потому, что это с тормозами связано.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

=)) да не принимайте на личный счёт... 

да к слову всё проверил... в сысле все эти варианты... полный ноль... та же песня... (снёс кламав гибер и фрек-скал проца...)

думать дальше остаётся =))

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

... так =)) приношу самые искренние извинения... =))

проблема была найдена и решена =)) 100% ибо проверил несколько раз... заставил его поглючить и назад =))

всё дело вот в чём:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 - добавлен в runlevel default

в файле /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=(

                "192.168.192.5/24"

                "192.168.144.5/28"

                )

routes_eth0=(

               "default via 192.168.144.1"

               )

dns_servers_eth0=(

                "87.103.168.71"

                "192.168.0.1"

                "213.87.0.1"

                "213.87.1.1"

                )

==========================

вся проблема в маршруте по умолчанию... тормоза происходят когда я отключаюсь от той сетки в которой шлюз...

Ещё раз приношу свои извинения... совсем уже не думаю... =))

всем большое спасибо...

----------

## zvn

Видимо, помогла медитация  :Smile: .

Хотя, в качестве последовательности поиска проблем на будущее, действительно правильнее 

1. исключать инитовые скрипты, к примеру, их остановом. Таким образом могло бы быть найдено net.eth0. 

Затем,

2.выгружать модули rmmod.

В крайнем случае, сносить пакеты, не требующие настройки, на которые никто не ссылается. Такие пакеты потом легко заново установить.

К сожалению, во время обсуждения, совсем было забыто то, что имеем дело не с замкнутым чёрным ящиком, производильня которого зависит только от состояния его компонентов, но и от окружающей среды...

Что было бы, если бы это были wi-max или еще что-нить...

----------

## MyTb

эээм. аналогичная трабла. Сменил -march в файлике make.conf и появились те же самые тупняки. 

make.conf до изменения:

..... 

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

....

После:

... 

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

CCACHE_SIZE="2G" 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

...

Видео встроенное интел

После смены выполнил следующие команды:

emerge -e world 

emerge --depclean

После этого начало тормозить. По гуглу как то нашел метод обновления системы целиком.

# компиляция toolchain с созданием бинарных пакетов

emerge -1 libtool

emerge -b glibc binutils gcc portage

emerge -bke system # не компилировать glibc, binutils и gcc

emerge -ke world   # не компилировать предыдущие пакеты (включая system)

Скомпилировалось все кроме мира. затык возник на lm_sensors. это 240й пакет из 690. Компилировалось 2е суток. Оооочень медленно. До этого мир компилировался в пределах 1 суток.

В англоязычном форуме порекомендовали поставить -march=native. Собственно сейчас поставил этот флаг, убираю к чертям из ядра поддержку энергосбережения и управления тактовой частотой. ядро компилируется вроде быстро..

time emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 01:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X aac acl acpi ads alsa amd64 apm automount berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr chardet cleartype cli compat cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr eds encode esd ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gnome gnutls gpm gs gstreamer gtk hal hdri iconv id3tag isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k kerberos krb4 lame ldap libsamplerate mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurces ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection samba sdl server session sox spl sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis wavpack winbind wma wmf x264 xcb xml xorg xorgmodule xv yv12 zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

real	13m3.944s

user	0m2.603s

sys	0m0.407s

может я поставил не ту архитектуру? или в чем еще проблема? 

Да, при загрузке 2 демона грузятся ооооочень долго. 

Это dbus и hal. Остальное грузится как и до смены флага. 

Сеть у меня настраивается по dhcp.

----------

